# First ABTs



## BoilerBBQ (Sep 9, 2018)

I learned about ABTs in here a few weeks ago and have been dying to try some ever since. I finally made some to put on the WSM while I was finishing up a pork butt. I kept it pretty simple. Cream cheese and sharp cheddar with a little pork seasoning in the cream cheese. They came out great. I can’t wait to make some with leftover pulled pork next time.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks awesum to me!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice!


----------

